# Building the Point Blank Rod Blank PB761MHXF



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

In the middle of a Winter rod building project - pictures coming.

This rod will be used for flipping/pitching and frog fishing in freshwater. I went with PB as they were giving away free Perfect Trim hardware (AR Winn Grips, winding checks, etc.) . It will be done in black/red with Fuji micro guides. Rod will be matched up with a Curado 70 XG reel with 50# 832 braid.

Specifications

Length: 7'6"
Pieces: 1
Line Weight: 10-20 lb.
Lure Weight: 1/2 - 1 1/4 oz.
Power: Medium-Heavy
Action: Extra Fast
Tip Size: 5.0 (~2.0mm)
Weight: 2.11
Application: Bass
Brand: Point Blank


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you know when the 90 day promotion started? Hope the promotion will be good at the rod building expo next month.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I think it has expired but I am not sure.

Why don't you touch base with Jim Ising, Marketing Director at Anglers Resource at [email protected]?

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

This offer was good through October 31st, 2016. Maybe they will have another one...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Point Blank rod blanks available

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Getting ready for 3 coats of epoxy now. After that, some fancy thread wrap and I'll be done.

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just put the rod on the scale - 4 oz! Really light for a flipping and pitching stick that can handle 1/2 to 1.25 oz. With the Curado 70 XG attached with line, it weighs a little over 10 oz.

Sandcrab


----------

